# One bodypart every 14 days???



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

After reading the stickie from Dutch Tony, it got me thinking about the lifters who only train twice a week one bodypart every 14 days (example below), who get great results from training that way, whether on gear or not, my question is to anyone that has done or is doing this style of training, what are the positives and negatives to this style? I'd persume doms are constant. Thanks in advance

Week 1

*Monday*

Legs

*Thursday*

Lats and Biceps

Week 2

*Monday*

Deadlifts and delts

*Thursday*

Chest and triceps.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone tried it^^


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wouldn't recommend this to an average lifter.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

i only do chest,back and legs every 7 to10 days, am a big believer in smash it and rest it, results would depend on hard hard the muscle is trained.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

big_skip said:


> i only do chest,back and legs every 7 to10 days, am a big believer in smash it and rest it, results would depend on hard hard the muscle is trained.


this is similar to how i train,i use this type of method with a dorian yates style hit,the bigger ive got the more it works,bigger muscles=needs more rest = more time for nitrients to be used and more growth,i train twice a week only 1 body part 1 set per excercse to total failure.i do this with 30 mins intense cardio after training...i started off under 11st and now over 16st in quite a few years


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Agree totally, was going to say it must be a hit training, if more people read about how and why the muscle grows they would have a advantage from the start, I think dorian only trained about 4 hours a week in his prime, Arthur Jones books and methods should be read by youngsters, would learn a lot .


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes shotgun that's what I seen, at the top of advanced training there's a stickie about overtraining, guy called nytol post 63 sounds exactly what you do with one working set, how do you find doms, and what days do you do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

big_skip said:


> Agree totally, was going to say it must be a hit training, if more people read about how and why the muscle grows they would have a advantage from the start, I think dorian only trained about 4 hours a week in his prime, Arthur Jones books and methods should be read by youngsters, would learn a lot .


well said,,also mike mentzer is one to look up.dorian took his style and made it into his own,if only people would understand,there would be bigger lads about ,too many people overtrain,an old mike mentzer saying "i had the torch held high and people continued to walk into the darkness"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

i believe its all about shocking the body, keep it simple, the body is highly adaptive, we know this more than anyone, hence why we look like this a joe average does not.. our bodies adapt to what we put it through

this does however mean we need to shock/change up routines frequently to keep the body adapting and changing, for us, we want this to get more growth.

ive been doing 1 body part per 7 days since forever

recently ive changed to 1 body part TWICE a week and am seeing very good results in both strength and size increases...

my point is i dont think there is a right or wrong frquency, just good timing and changing routines around..

I also dont believe we should all stick to 7/14 days too, just because we label 7days monday - sunday, doesnt make it optimal. if you change your mind set to calling days by numbers, then the possibilities are endless really.

with this you could do a 9 day split, maybe this is best? who knows? well not many people because we on the whole stick to days in terms of words - sorry to go off on a tangient.. but I believe a 14 day split could be extremely good, try it out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Yes shotgun that's what I seen, at the top of advanced training there's a stickie about overtraining, guy called nytol post 63 sounds exactly what you do with one working set, how do you find doms, and what days do you do?


i train monday and thursday,for example chest workout=good warm up to start and stretch,pick around 5 exercises,eg bench,flyes,incline,pec,pullovers and x overs,2 warm up sets to start per exercise,then 1 full on set to total failure using drop sets rests,rest pause upto 5 times increasing seconds each time and negatives and half reps,its that intense you may need the sick bucket,but you will grow faster than volume training imo.try it for 6 weeks and see if im right


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> i believe its all about shocking the body, keep it simple, the body is highly adaptive, we know this more than anyone, hence why we look like this a joe average does not.. our bodies adapt to what we put it through
> 
> this does however mean we need to shock/change up routines frequently to keep the body adapting and changing, for us, we want this to get more growth.
> 
> ...


try training each bodypart every ten days to tatal failure i bet youll be bigger


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

big fan of Mike mentzer too, i first got his book in the eighty's of course a nautilus gym would have helped ! i think it the best method for building muscle


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Look up Arthur Jones, Mike Mentzer and Dorian yates, High intensity training its a good thing to do some research on... I think mike mentzer had most of the stuff covered really, getting one of his book might be a good buy.. alot of detail in them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

big_skip said:


> big fan of Mike mentzer too, i first got his book in the eighty's of course a nautilus gym would have helped ! i think it the best method for building muscle


it took me years to discover it and now ive mastered it..good to knw im not the only 1,look up a bodybuilder called billy payne,he was an old partner of yates,the strongest man ive ever known,squat 10plates a side for reps,,he train hit just same


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

you also need a good training partner, you can not go to total failure on your own lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

big_skip said:


> you also need a good training partner, you can not go to total failure on your own lol


yeah i forgot that bit,but you can do drop sets and rest pause and half reps


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Really wouldn't recommend this to anyone, you will struggle to train chest and triceps properly on the same day.. let alone once every 14 days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Numb said:


> Really wouldn't recommend this to anyone, you will struggle to train chest and triceps properly on the same day.. let alone once every 14 days.


one bodypart at a time


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

shotgun said:


> it took me years to discover it and now ive mastered it..good to knw im not the only 1,look up a bodybuilder called billy payne,he was an old partner of yates,the strongest man ive ever known,squat 10plates a side for reps,,he train hit just same


cool will have a look


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> i believe its all about shocking the body, keep it simple, the body is highly adaptive, we know this more than anyone, hence why we look like this a joe average does not.. our bodies adapt to what we put it through
> 
> this does however mean we need to shock/change up routines frequently to keep the body adapting and changing, for us, we want this to get more growth.
> 
> ...


This is pretty similar to how I train 1 muscle group per day, with the overlap I just start again. First day off in two weeks the other day, didn't feel any better for it. Though I think its more about consistency than shocking the body, but different things seem to work for different people.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Here we go again with the Dorian yates 4 hours a week BS. He was in the gym most of the frigging day!

My physio is one of his old training partners and whilst the main heavy part of his workout was HIT, he'd spend forever warming up. His stretching routines were harder and longer than most peoples full workout!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

shotgun said:


> i train monday and thursday,for example chest workout=good warm up to start and stretch,pick around 5 exercises,eg bench,flyes,incline,pec,pullovers and x overs,2 warm up sets to start per exercise,then 1 full on set to total failure using drop sets rests,rest pause upto 5 times increasing seconds each time and negatives and half reps,its that intense you may need the sick bucket,but you will grow faster than volume training imo.try it for 6 weeks and see if im right


Cheers for sharing, appreciate it, in theory I can see how it could well, def going to start next week...


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

shotgun said:


> one bodypart at a time


How do you train chest without using your Triceps then? Or lats without using Biceps? :confused1:


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

BillC said:


> Here we go again with the Dorian yates 4 hours a week BS. He was in the gym most of the frigging day!


This, anyone who thinks otherwise is deluded.


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

NitroJoe said:


> How do you train chest without using your Triceps then? Or lats without using Biceps? :confused1:


You can't, but theres a difference between subliminally training a muscle group and primarily training it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Numb said:


> This is pretty similar to how I train 1 muscle group per day, with the overlap I just start again. First day off in two weeks the other day, didn't feel any better for it. Though I think its more about consistency than shocking the body, but different things seem to work for different people.


no its not consistency.. you NEED to change routine or you will get stuck

consistency as in not missing training sessions yes.. believe me ive studied this for well over a year now, as in real books and journals in a library, not just internet

shocking the body is what PUSHES you through

as said, ive changed to training a muscle twice a week, most would shy away, no scrap that, run a mile, from this shouting over-training, well no actually, look at the research and you'll see for yourself! (not aimed at you~)


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

BillC said:


> Here we go again with the Dorian yates 4 hours a week BS. He was in the gym most of the frigging day!
> 
> My physio is one of his old training partners and whilst the main heavy part of his workout was HIT, he'd spend forever warming up. His stretching routines were harder and longer than most peoples full workout!


agreed but still low volume weight training


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive read on here that going hit is not good in the long run???

plus blood and guts is a 7 day routine


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> no its not consistency.. *you NEED to change routine or you will get stuck*


Also studies out there which directly contradict that, from memory one was posted on the maxiraw site a little while ago.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

NitroJoe said:


> How do you train chest without using your Triceps then? Or lats without using Biceps? :confused1:


 flyes and pullovers


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Numb said:


> Also studies out there which directly contradict that, from memory one was posted on the maxiraw site a little while ago.


agreed the basic principle is breaking down muscle fibres..however you do it lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

im pretty dam sure TT does things this way, smashes one bodypart 3 x per week but dont quote me on it.

Im currently following Big A's principles, increasing reps before weight and ive never made so much progress as far as strength plateaus go.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> no its not consistency.. you NEED to change routine or you will get stuck
> 
> consistency as in not missing training sessions yes.. believe me ive studied this for well over a year now, as in real books and journals in a library, not just internet
> 
> ...


any chance you could post up your twice a week for each body part routine mate? its someting im considering, a heavy and light day for each but am struggling to come up with a good way to do it that doesnt mean being in the gym for hours every day.

im thinking of going back to an upper/lower split but im curious as to other peoples splits.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats your upper lower split like? im also wanting to change routine been doing the one body part per week type routine for a while now and fancy a change up



a.notherguy said:


> any chance you could post up your twice a week for each body part routine mate? its someting im considering, a heavy and light day for each but am struggling to come up with a good way to do it that doesnt mean being in the gym for hours every day.
> 
> im thinking of going back to an upper/lower split but im curious as to other peoples splits.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

big_skip said:


> big fan of Mike mentzer too, i first got his book in the eighty's of course a nautilus gym would have helped ! i think it the best method for building muscle


I train full body once a week.My legs seem to respond best.This mornings leg workout was one set of 15 slow, perfect reps, on a Cybex hip press, to total failure.Its no-where near the intensity of my late lamented Nautilus duo Squat.However, my HR peaked at 180, and I struggled getting to the next machine.However, my legs have consistantly gotten stronger for 18 months,EVERY Workout.Unfortunately,this hasnt manifested into huge legs, but thats not the protocol, just my genes.For 12 months, I was on 1800 calories a day.If bodybuilders actually grapsed the concept, and managed the application corrrectly,there would be more happy lifters out there.


----------

